# Red Eyes?



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ever since I got DP i've had red eyes (about 2 months). Now maybe it's just because it's spring... but I was wondering if it was maybe because DP sleep isn't as fulfilling or something.... Does anyone else have constant red eyes even if they get 10 hours a sleep every night? Also, i've had very vivid dreams ever since the DP began. Anyone else?


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> Ever since I got DP i've had red eyes (about 2 months). Now maybe it's just because it's spring... but I was wondering if it was maybe because DP sleep isn't as fulfilling or something.... Does anyone else have constant red eyes even if they get 10 hours a sleep every night? Also, i've had very vivid dreams ever since the DP began. Anyone else?


Yes, I sleep 8 to 10 hours every night and it seems like my eyes are always kind of red. I also have very vivid dreams. Funny you mention that, I am about to post a topic about it.


----------

